# Shetland Pony riding/handling problems.



## pauljordanuk (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pony problems*

Sorry - the above should read....

Hello all,

I am new to this forum so please be kind :lol:.

I have recently inherited a new Shetland pony. 1 is a filly (the one I inherited) and the other a 8yr gelding. The gelding was being ridden regularly by my children (I lead him round at all times - just a gentle walk) without a problem and has been with us for a while. Then around 2 weeks ago the colt arrived. They have gone through the 'who's boss' process and the colt comes out on top. But now when the children ride the gelding he is very nervous and always looking round to see where the filly is. It seams as though he has become obsessed with just getting back to her. Even to the point of nipping and kicking/bucking. 

Anyone any ideas what I can do to resolve this problem? Any help would be much appreciated.

P.S Why can't I edit my original post?


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well...you could try keep them seperated for a while,but i dont know much about this kind of thing,sorry!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can u seperate them? Thats the easy, quickest way of doing it. Otherwise you have to teach him that when its time to work and be with you thats what he's suppose to do. If seperating them isn't an option then you have to teach him proper manners. Lunging before riding I think would help.


----------

